# Game 18: Heat @ Pistons (1/25 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 25, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

This better be a blow out, hoping Wade plays...He's on my fantasy team, need him to play!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hes on mine too...killing me...

Hopefully another win.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not expecting blowout on a back to back when the team seems spent. That said, we should win against this team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team is a sharp headache.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6th game in 9 days. 2nd night of a back to back. Got in very late to Detroit the night before. Has all the makings for a sloppy game. 

Then again, cant get any worse than the last 2.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And Detroit is definitely one of those "nothing to lose" teams that plays us hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ben Gordon could also go all 06-07 Ben Gordon on us and make this a very frustrating game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Jonas Jerebko the new Samardo Samuels?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade ruled out. Again, no surprise. 

For the Pistons, Tayshaun Prince is out for personal reasons. Damien Wilkins will start in his place.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damien Wilkins will probably go for 18-20 now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We better be wild like some barbarians tonight or imma be mad.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

@IraHeatBeat


> Detroit tonight without Will Bynum, Ben Gordon, Charlie Villanueva and Tayshaun Prince. And therefore without any chance.


If we lose tonight guys, I'm taking a hiatus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit. No excuses tonight then.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stuckey too quick for Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh with the high arching J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333

Great start for Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again. wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy shit CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And again for Bosh!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn Bosh...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is what im talking about Chris. Assertive!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm telling you guys, those corner threes are a great look for Bosh. I've been wondering all season why we haven't put him there. Spaces the floor for LeWade, too.

And he's smokin' right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boshtrich!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB AGAIN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Going so good for Chris that even when he's stripped, the ball goes directly to a teammate


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB is red hot. Far out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2LBJ

sweet play


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wilkins OMFG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You take Bosh out now Spo. Are you ****ing kidding me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JOEL WHAT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD continues his crapness


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Does Haslem get blocked on EVERYTHING?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell has happened to UD's offensive game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Apparently he does now. Dunno whats up with him at the moment. Bring back the corn rows.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

a-Ha as the timeout music in Detroit? That's sweet. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Curry in


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Make some effort on the boards!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-17 after 1

Without offensive rebounds, Detroit would be in single digits right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem is so awful.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron needs a shave.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

too many offensive boards


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dis game needs more BOSH I think.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely a much better first quarter than the last two games, but LeBron is still taking hero shots when he doesn't need to, and how much has UD fallen off? The rebounding numbers have been great, obviously, but when you watch him it looks like he misses out on a lot of boards he should get. Add to that that he's now our worst offensive player (his only two shots were blocked, including a jumper), and I'm starting to get the "he's cooked" fear. Overreacting, I hope.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great drive by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh still not in. That's weird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Daye with his 2nd straight 3pt basket.

He was 1-17 from 3 on the season...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, UD...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and then Haslem gives up the and 1. UD you are chafing so bad right now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jesus christ, Udonis...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont know how Curry will ever get a rhythm going with these kind of spurts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Have no idea why Spo, who is usually so robotic when it comes to rotations, decided to keep Bosh on the bench to start the 2nd. 10-2 run by the Pistons.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can Juwan seriously play any worse than Udonis is right now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For such a smart guy, JJ does some horrendously dumb shit. He literally jumped out of the way of Brandon Knight 2 feet in front of the rim to get back to Jerebko. Really, man?

And our rebounding is so shit, it hurts. And yeah, UD, you still suck. My god. Just embarrassing yourself all over the place.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole again. 3-3 on the night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Daye with his 2nd straight 3pt basket.
> 
> He was 1-17 from 3 on the season...


I'll get crabs if he's the Heat killer tonight. He's been pathetic this year to the point where Ben Wallace told him to stop driving. And yeah, he's a shooter who just tripled his 3-point shots made on the season in the second quarter.

Nice J Cole. He still needs better balance and tighter mechanics, though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice long 2 from Norris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Daye now 3-4 from 3 after being 1-17 from 3 on the season.

Cole breaking down that rookie wall the past 2 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Mike hitting his J tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Austin Daye 3-3 from 3 what is this nonsense


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Austin Daye is the new Samardo Samuels


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat shooting 65% so far yet only up 5.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jace said:


> Nice J Cole. He still needs better balance and tighter mechanics, though.


Yup. I think next season when he gets a full offseason of practice with this team, and in particular Bron and Wade, he'll clean up his game a lot. He needs those 2 to help him finish around the rim. Sometimes gets sloppy with his layups.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Daye


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh now 7-7


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

4 threes for Daye. :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron back in. Time to pull away already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron makes some difficult shots look easy.

Great steal and layup by Lebron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Seemed like a loooong time without LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the perfectly timed FLOP


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice flop Mario :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron back in. Time to pull away already.


I think they heard me mg:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron eventually! After what, 3? 4 tries? :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol what the **** was that.. i heard lebron say bullshit then the ball lands in his lap.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was... a sequence


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Austin Daye needs to **** off.

But wow, it must SUCK to be a DET fan right now. The announcers keep talking about how great the Pistons are playing and what a huge crowd this is. Its about half full last I saw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Udonis is such a black hole on offense.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

UD :|


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Even though Haslem sucks... that wasn't no charge.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD Update: Still awful. I don't care how bunk his jumper is right now, you shoot that. Don't drive into 3 Pistons. My god, bring in Juwan. At least it doesn't make me feel old and sad when he's killing us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis u did not do it


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

"Where did my offensive game go?"


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Soon Juwan...soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel has become, dare i say, reliable on offense?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel bullying his way into the paint!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Could the Pistons get luckier points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> "Where did my offensive game go?"


Like Samson, he lost his abilities once the hair went.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Joel has become, dare i say, reliable on offense?


That's just an illusion cause Haslem is so bad.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No actually Joel is converting around the rim now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Detroit is shooting 53% tonight. Unacceptable.

Good to see Wade went through an extensive workout earlier tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I keep thinking Russell is Chauncey Billups from behind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course Daye gets hot tonight.

56-50 at the half


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh shit, Austin ALL DAYE


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Buzzer beater, we meet again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus Austin Daye. This shit is so ****ing predictable you dont even need to watch. Dude has been having an awful season and we leave him open his first four shots and now he's Kobe Bryant circa-07. Kill me.

I retract what I said earlier, the announcers are right about Detroit playing amazingly. They should be down 20 with who they're missing. Our defense and rebounding is pretty shoddy right now.

And I understand we're still trying to get Shane comfortable, but Miller really needs to be playing more. In a smaller sample size, he's been way better this year, and his D is not a huge drop-off. All these open looks Battier is squandering would be down for Mike.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Detroit is shooting 53% tonight. Unacceptable.
> 
> Good to see Wade went through an extensive workout earlier tonight.


Last game @miamiheraldheat ran into him a little before the game and he was pouring sweat. Sounds like they've been doing this the last few games. Ira was saying he looked ready in the workout, cutting and such. Should be back Friday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need to blitz them in this 3rd quarter. Cant let this short handed team feel like they have a chance in the 4th.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh and1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has been great of late. Dont get what happened in the Bucks game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario's been so reliable with those spot up 3's so far this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For some reason we switched from the NBA Fit sweat bands to the standard black for the second half. That's weird, but seeing blue on our guys is weirder. Would've thought Bosh would've stuck with blue considering the half he had.

We are really playing down to thees guys. LeBron looks assy and Bosh is the only one who came to play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has been in a bit of a funk the past 3 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great out of bounds play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddy Curry just made Sportscenters Not top 10 list. Yikes..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat just cant pull away


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Giving them far too much respect. Lock down on D. Rebound the ball. Pull away.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where's the D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Eddy. And its not like all his lift is gone. I've seen it in videos of him after practice. He gets up easier than Pitt. Gotta give him some time before I really judge him though.

So, we pretty much blow away the Spurs, Lakers, and Sixers, but the Bucks, Cavs, and Pistons give us trouble?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice drive by NoCo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow that didn't go in


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron for 3 with 0.9 to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron shoots 3's so effortlessly

80-74 after 3

Another boring game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That 3 by LeBron was beautiful. Hopefully that gets him going a little more.

I'm pretty sure Detroit hasnt hit 100 this year, and they're starting the fourth at 74. I think they're also the only other team besides us to not allow a 30-pt scorer. Daye already has a career-high 22. That's right, career.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need Wade back. I feel deprived of fast break fun.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another nice inbounds play by the Heat


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why do we even pass to Haslem anymore


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh now 10-12 for the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron threw that side out of bounds pass behind his back, and threw it perfectly to Miller.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron has been missing so many of those lately


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ

Great D by Cole


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole2LBJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cole has been solid today


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ßen said:


> We need Wade back. I feel deprived of fast break fun.


Andddddd I have my fix.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We passed up about 3-4 great shots for that end of shot-clock heave by Cole before that Cole2Bron fastbreak oop.

One of them, though, was UD wide-open under the rim, I understand why they didn't throw it to him.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Give the damn ball to Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The D has stepped up in the last few minutes. That coincides with us pulling away slightly. What a shock.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant break through and make this a blow out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great rebound and putback by Mike


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice hustle by Miller to get the tip-in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice putback by Miller


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Is that 3 shot clock violations for the Pistons in the last few minutes?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** off UD


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron going to the post move too much now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron needs to stop holding the ball. It accomplishes absolutely nothing.

And Miller is soooo much better than Battier its not even funny. Playing good D too.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ok, that was pretty funny


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is becoming frustrating. Should have pulled away by now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> **** off UD


I looked away before he shot that assuming it was in, and knowing I wouldn't want to see it if it wasn't. Shut him down. Can we bring back Jarvis Varnado?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Or even Shavlik Randolph.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I cant ****ing believe Austin Daye is going to be the first to drop 30 on us this year. Wow.

Just hold them under 100 please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Udonis cant even get a shot off..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 point game. Yet another frustrating game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is unreal. All we're doing is fouling on one end and slipping on the other.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just no middle with this team. Its either really good or really bad.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is having a great game, but at this point its gotta be Bosh/'Bron going to work, so Chalmers should be in for spacing. Don't Spoo us Spo!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Detroit are missing key players. This effort is hilarious when I sit back and think about it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another turnover..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

sloppy


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahah they are really going to blow this one


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We lost


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Detroit leads. This is embarrassing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Need Wade here. Bron needs to take responsibility.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not going to make it through this season.

Wow, LeBron. No composure. Unreal we're going to lose this game and I have to hear the Pistons broadcast team go crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If only we could run our entire offense from the side out of bounds..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh

great pass by Lebron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

BOSH

Stepping up again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Who told Battier he gets to shoot at this stage of the game?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

lmao game over


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh come on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is not trending in our favor. Unbelievable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOOOOL. I quit.

Miller missed the block so he decided to foul Monroe's off arm to make sure he got the free throw to go with the gimme basket. Great move.

And more Batty-bricks. Glad he's in the game down the stretch.

Not even gonna talk about Jerebko wide open for the three.

12-6. Bucks and Pistons our last two losses. For real.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh miracle 3's please.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron what the ****.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Misses both FT!

Ball don't lie!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brandon Knight decided to help out his hometown team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't choke these Bron. You'll get so much shit if you do. :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

FINALLY!!!! Other team choking and not us!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LMAO this is so sad its hilarious.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

That is a foul, **** are you talking about. ****ing clear as Daye.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So lucky Detroit is so awful.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't get too excited, we haven't been able to stop them at all this quarter


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wait, when did Bron start hitting these FTs? 

And wtf are the Detroit announcer talking about? That was a clear foul.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you Bron for not choking at the line!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great rebound by Battier


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

You took Bosh's shot Lebron, you fail.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahha, it took an act of god to get that rebound


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful shot by Lebron


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm gonna have a heart attack with that awful rebound and then WTF Was bron thinking going for the 3!?!?!?!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Bosh on Monroe


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BOSH with the D MVP


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank god that didn't go in.

I'm seriously wondering though...

Was it good D by Bosh or was it Monroe that just ****ed up his shot?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WE WANT WADE


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, saved by a travel.

Whatever, a win is a win. I'll still take it even if it's ugly.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahahaha we won 



aaaaahahahaha


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL a play of the game by the losing team.

Whatever...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

So lucky that Detroit is so ****ing awful. 

So many times we could have blown this game out, but let this short-handed team stay in it and almost lost.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Both team's records should remain the same after this one. 

Kudos to LeBron for nailing those late FTs after a stinky stretch, though.

And we still kept Daye under 30, so the streak lives on.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Horrible win. Probably didn't deserve it just due to that shitty effort. We really need Wade back, and start getting some easy points. Both sides of the floor are suffering at the moment. Thank god for Bosh, and LeBron in the end for hitting the FT's, but still well below-par from him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Was it good D by Bosh or was it Monroe that just ****ed up his shot?


Great D. Forced a lefty to go right and then heavily contested the shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ßen said:


> Horrible win. Probably didn't deserve it just due to that shitty effort. We really need Wade back, and start getting some easy points. Both sides of the floor are suffering at the moment. Thank god for Bosh, and LeBron in the end for hitting the FT's, but still well below-par from him.


I agree with you he played pretty meh, still picked up a cool 32/6/7 though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Almost feels like a loss for some reason :laugh:

Oh well, I'll take it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is being interviewed by the Detroit broadcast crew, talking about how awful, terrible, deplorable they played, "not the way we play." Glad they at least know.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Awful shot by Lebron


Oh yeah, forgot this. Terrible, terrible, terrible choice. Still a work in progress down the stretch, he is.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> Horrible win. Probably didn't deserve it just due to that shitty effort. *We really need Wade back, and start getting some easy points.* Both sides of the floor are suffering at the moment. Thank god for Bosh, and LeBron in the end for hitting the FT's, but still well below-par from him.


So weird how easy it seems sometimes for LeBron, and how difficult he makes it on himself other times with pounding, ball-sticking, and terrible shot-selection. Dwyane has his poor moments, but it seems he's just flat out better at getting himself better shots more consistently. And the combo of them throwing it to each other when one leaks out is clearly what fuels our fastbreak.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

those last few minutes were unnecessarily stressful considering who didn't play for an already bad Pistons team. the W makes it ok, but they got to get their act together.

Miami is now 3-1 in games decided by five points or less this season. Just saying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well with this ugly, ugly win, we gain a game on both the Sixers and Bulls, who both suffered home losses


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Chicago is about to lose to Indiana in Chicago after being up pretty comfortably. Their first home loss if I'm not jinxing the Pacers.

EDIT: LOL, even OT you beat me W2B. Should've reloaded first. But yeah, Indy wins.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wasn't paying too much attention to Bosh down the stretch, aside from those couple of late buckets, he was real quite from his 20th to 22nd points, specifically. Were they locking down on him better off-the-ball or were we just not going to him?

Funny how much people are gushing about LaMarcus Aldrdge right now when he's essentially the same player as Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So I'm reading on twitter I missed a Chalmers dunk? When did that happen?

I think a lot of people need to be reminded of this though:






Not a unicorn.

So weird seeing him in that #6 jersey now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

He threw it down after he was called for a foul when a Piston guard tripped/lost balance (Forgot who). It was actually a pretty sick dunk with a lot of power, I was surprised that it was him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks lose in Cleveland tonight. So, get ready for more awful Heat basketball Friday. No other way.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

30 friends/family rode the Cole Train down from Dayton for the game (guess they didn't want to get caught cheering in Cleveland when we go there).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> He threw it down after he was called for a foul when a Piston guard tripped/lost balance (Forgot who). It was actually a pretty sick dunk with a lot of power, I was surprised that it was him.


Hah, thank god he didn't get injured.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, it was after a Lebron turnover. Mario went for a steal on Stuckey, committed a foul, but continued on and threw down a pretty powerful one handed dunk. A lot like the one in that vid, though the one tonight was with no one around.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Both our PGs can dunk, but only throw it down when they want to get spicy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> KCJHoop K.C Johnson
> DRose: "I will never forget how they celebrated just from winning this game. I can’t wait to play them again."


LOL. That's every Heat loss. Dirt of the shoulders, Derrick.

Just for fun, I know we've done this before, but imagine the line-up we couldve had if the Bulls didnt hit on that 1.7% chance and we drafted Rose and chose Jordan instead of Rio in the 2nd round:

Rose
Wade
James
Bosh
Jordan

ugh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I now know where MANBEARPIG comes from. Funny episode.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> LOL. That's every Heat loss. Dirt of the shoulders, Derrick.
> 
> Just for fun, I know we've done this before, but imagine the line-up we couldve had if the Bulls didnt hit on that 1.7% chance and we drafted Rose and chose Jordan instead of Rio in the 2nd round:
> 
> ...


WTF?

I just saw the end of the game on league pass, I didn't see them celebrate for shit!?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> I wasn't paying too much attention to Bosh down the stretch, aside from those couple of late buckets, he was real quite from his 20th to 22nd points, specifically. Were they locking down on him better off-the-ball or were we just not going to him?
> 
> Funny how much people are gushing about LaMarcus Aldrdge right now when he's essentially the same player as Bosh.


um LaMarcus aldrige had a 32 point 23 rebounds game last week, please dont diss Aldrige please....Bosh averages 23 rebounds per week.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron Lead the team in every catagory tonight. wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> um LaMarcus aldrige had a 32 point 23 rebounds game last week, please dont diss Aldrige please....Bosh averages 23 rebounds per week.


I was going to mention that game, but Aldridge is mostly an 8 rebound a game kinda guy outside of that, with a lot of 5-6-7 rebound totals, as most here know. Shouldn't give too much weight to one game. Career-wise, its 7.5 for Aldridge to 9.2 for Bosh (in 1 more mpg for Chris.)

Chris has grabbed 22 twice in his career, so its not like Aldridge has reached a total unattainable to Bosh. Go look at their player profiles, you could just as easily (maybe more easily) argue Bosh should be offended with the comparison. Its important not to be myopic with this kind of stuff, as tempting as it may be.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> I was going to mention that game, but Aldridge is mostly an 8 rebound a game kinda guy outside of that, with a lot of 5-6-7 rebound totals, as most here know. Shouldn't give too much weight to one game. Career-wise, its 7.5 for Aldridge to 9.2 for Bosh (in 1 more mpg for Chris.)
> 
> Chris has grabbed 22 twice in his career, so its not like Aldridge has reached a total unattainable to Bosh. Go look at their player profiles, you could just as easily (maybe more easily) argue Bosh should be offended with the comparison. Its important not to be myopic with this kind of stuff, as tempting as it may be.


would be plausable if Aldridge was the tallest player on his team, he's like 4th or 5th. Bosh is the tallest on the team pretty much...Curry and Pittman barely play, dont even think they are taller than bosh anyways.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy crap, I do not remember that Mario dunk...that was pretty huge. Anyone got footage of this latest one?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Lebron or Bosh for POTG guys? Looks like a tough call. Bosh shot pretty amazing, but Bron came through in the clutch and had the slightly better numbers.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> would be plausable if Aldridge was the tallest player on his team, he's like 4th or 5th. Bosh is the tallest on the team pretty much...Curry and Pittman barely play, dont even think they are taller than bosh anyways.


Your hate for Bosh is pretty confusing. I mean, last year when he was playing bad, okay, but he's carrying our team in stretches so far this year, and has been so consistent. You're looking too much into how tall he is, as well. Haslem, LeBron and Bosh are all in the top 15 of rebounding forwards in the league. He's never going to be a great rebounder, but it's not as if he kills us every night with his rebounding numbers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> So Lebron or Bosh for POTG guys? Looks like a tough call. Bosh shot pretty amazing, but Bron came through in the clutch and had the slightly better numbers.


Though his turnovers caused some of it, I'll give the slight edge to Lebron for closing the game out at the end.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

ßen said:


> Your hate for Bosh is pretty confusing. I mean, last year when he was playing bad, okay, but he's carrying our team in stretches so far this year, and has been so consistent. You're looking too much into how tall he is, as well. Haslem, LeBron and Bosh are all in the top 15 of rebounding forwards in the league. He's never going to be a great rebounder, but it's not as if he kills us every night with his rebounding numbers.


Im sorry if i took him on his word of "there is no way i shouldnt average 10 rebounds a game". He's not sticking to his word. Im just holding him to it, like any normal person would


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

doctordrizzay said:


> Im sorry if i took him on his word of "there is no way i shouldnt average 10 rebounds a game". He's not sticking to his word. Im just holding him to it, like any normal person would



I'm disappointed he isn't pulling down the 10 boards he said he would but at this point its an afterthought. He is playing incredibly. He really stepped up when Wade went down and did an amazing job as the #2 option.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm having trouble with LeBron being the POTG with the way he played the majority of this game, but when you couple his somehow impressive stats, with the closing FTs, and the fact that Bosh disappeared after a torrid start, might have to go with the King on this one. Though Bosh did have a couple of big baskets late. You know what? I'm saying Bosh. LeBron only had to hit those FTs because of his late miscues.



doctordrizzay said:


> would be plausable if Aldridge was the tallest player on his team, he's like 4th or 5th. Bosh is the tallest on the team pretty much...Curry and Pittman barely play, dont even think they are taller than bosh anyways.


ehh...what would be plausible? I dont follow. Bosh being offended by the comparison? 6-11 is 6-11 (as in Bosh's and Aldridge's heights), and besides, rebounding has little to do with height. Andrea Bargnani (who Bosh killed in rebounding despite, oh no!, being shorter!) Mark Blount. Our own Eddy Curry. And yeah, Pitt, Curry, and Bosh are all 6-11.



doctordrizzay said:


> Im sorry if i took him on his word of "there is no way i shouldnt average 10 rebounds a game". He's not sticking to his word. Im just holding him to it, like any normal person would


Everyone says silly stuff like that at the beginning of a season, whether it is plausible or not, often to challenge themselves. Even Spo said it was unlikely considering the strong rebounders he has around him (Wade, LeBron, Miller, Battier.) I appreciate his ambition, but it was never all that realistic. Besides, time and time again we've seen strong rebounders come to our team and put up sub-par numbers for them. I think it has to do with our defensive rotations putting guys out of place, and often Bosh is boxing out an opposing big, allowing a teammate to get a rebound. That said, we do need to rebound better as a team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

One vote for Bron, one vote for Bosh...someone needs to help me out here :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I went with Lebron as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ it is.

Big ups to Chris lately though - loving his aggressiveness offensively. He's had less of those frustrating bobbled turnovers too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah he met his quota for at least a week with that Bucks game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ This is true :laugh:

I forget, because I didnt get to watch that whole game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> Im sorry if i took him on his word of "there is no way i shouldnt average 10 rebounds a game". He's not sticking to his word. Im just holding him to it, like any normal person would







Neither has LeBron..


----------

